
Denmark [intends] to reopen day care centres, schools on April 15 - samizdis
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-denmark/denmark-to-reopen-day-care-centres-schools-on-april-15-idUKKBN21O2LD
======
samizdis
Caveat - "if the numbers of cases and deaths from the new coronavirus remain
stable."

